# Kemah Boardwalk



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Took my wife and daughter to the Boardwalk on Saturday. Had some great music to listen too as we played games. They have live bands every Saturday, so if your looking for something to do check them out. I gave up fishing to do it this time. The weather was simply too nice. This is my daughter and one of her friends we took with us, ran into many others in the stores.


----------

